# Bounce backs



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Joan O. Arc" <joan_o_arc@hotmail.com>* on *Sat, 07 Oct 2000 19:03:30 GMT*
Has anyone else had problems of late posting messages that contain words 
identical to/similar to the "command words" used in operating this list?
I‘ve had a couple of messages bounced back to me by the list administrator 
as "unpostable" because of this glitch in recent weeks and this has, I must 
say, cooled my ardour for participating in the various discussions.
I notice the volume of posts to the list seems to have dropped recently. Is 
this perhaps because other people are having similar problems with bounce 
backs, or because we‘ve all been too busy mourning the death of Trudeau, or 
just a fluke?
BTW, I‘m still trying to track down data on Canadian military spending since 
the end of WWII. Any leads anyone can provide on where this information 
might be easily found without having to submit complicated queries to DND, 
for instance! would be appreciated.
Cheers,
Joan
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
Share information about yourself, create your own public profile at 
 http://profiles.msn.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Jay Digital" <todesengel@home.com>* on *Sat, 7 Oct 2000 16:11:35 -0400*
Try stats canada
----- Original Message -----
From: "Joan O. Arc" 
To: 
Sent: Saturday, October 07, 2000 3:03 PM
Subject: Bounce backs
> Has anyone else had problems of late posting messages that contain words
> identical to/similar to the "command words" used in operating this list?
>
> I‘ve had a couple of messages bounced back to me by the list administrator
> as "unpostable" because of this glitch in recent weeks and this has, I
must
> say, cooled my ardour for participating in the various discussions.
>
> I notice the volume of posts to the list seems to have dropped recently.
Is
> this perhaps because other people are having similar problems with bounce
> backs, or because we‘ve all been too busy mourning the death of Trudeau,
or
> just a fluke?
>
> BTW, I‘m still trying to track down data on Canadian military spending
since
> the end of WWII. Any leads anyone can provide on where this information
> might be easily found without having to submit complicated queries to
DND,
> for instance! would be appreciated.
>
> Cheers,
>
> Joan
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> Share information about yourself, create your own public profile at
>  http://profiles.msn.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Ian Edwards <iedwards@home.com>* on *Sat, 07 Oct 2000 15:07:26 -0600*
Haven‘t had any trouble since I‘ve not tried to use command words. The
"traffic" on this bulletin board tends to ebb and flow as the weeks go
by. At least we are not being jammed any more touch wood by foul
mouthed teens not that I‘m implying that all/most teens are this way,
just that the language of some clearly indicated their age level.
However, not ALL of us mourn the death of Trudeau. Some of us,
particularly out West, feel that a lot of this is just hype put out by
those, such as the Liberals and the CBC, who strongly favour:
a a very strong central government at the expense of regional needs
b a powerful government at the expense of individual economic and
social initiatives
I am amazed, but not surprised, at the outpouring of emotion by those
who were at best in elementary school when Trudeau left office. Reminds
me of the short term hype over the death of Princess Di who dat?.
Forgotten in all this brouhaha is that Trudeau wasn‘t very popular when
he left office.
I may well be alone, but I will continue to vote Tory provided they can
field a suitable candidate in my riding. I‘m obviously not about to jump
on any bandwagon.
Now, perhaps we can have someone comment on the recent speech of Art
Egglington annoucing increased spending for the PRes for increased
strength levels how will more recruits be attracted?, training and
equipment and reorganization of roles of units. What are the practical
results going to be? I‘ve just read 4-5 lines in my local paper so far
and IIRC the additional funding doesn‘t buy very much.
"Joan O. Arc" wrote:
> 
> Has anyone else had problems of late posting messages that contain words
> identical to/similar to the "command words" used in operating this list?
> 
> I‘ve had a couple of messages bounced back to me by the list administrator
> as "unpostable" because of this glitch in recent weeks and this has, I must
> say, cooled my ardour for participating in the various discussions.
> 
> I notice the volume of posts to the list seems to have dropped recently. Is
> this perhaps because other people are having similar problems with bounce
> backs, or because we‘ve all been too busy mourning the death of Trudeau, or
> just a fluke?
> 
> BTW, I‘m still trying to track down data on Canadian military spending since
> the end of WWII. Any leads anyone can provide on where this information
> might be easily found without having to submit complicated queries to DND,
> for instance! would be appreciated.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Joan
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
> 
> Share information about yourself, create your own public profile at
>  http://profiles.msn.com. 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Jay Digital" <todesengel@home.com>* on *Sat, 7 Oct 2000 17:24:23 -0400*
I wonder why the west has a reputation of being right-wing?
----- Original Message -----
From: "Ian Edwards" 
To: 
Sent: Saturday, October 07, 2000 5:07 PM
Subject: Re: Bounce backs
> Haven‘t had any trouble since I‘ve not tried to use command words. The
> "traffic" on this bulletin board tends to ebb and flow as the weeks go
> by. At least we are not being jammed any more touch wood by foul
> mouthed teens not that I‘m implying that all/most teens are this way,
> just that the language of some clearly indicated their age level.
>
> However, not ALL of us mourn the death of Trudeau. Some of us,
> particularly out West, feel that a lot of this is just hype put out by
> those, such as the Liberals and the CBC, who strongly favour:
> a a very strong central government at the expense of regional needs
> b a powerful government at the expense of individual economic and
> social initiatives
>
> I am amazed, but not surprised, at the outpouring of emotion by those
> who were at best in elementary school when Trudeau left office. Reminds
> me of the short term hype over the death of Princess Di who dat?.
> Forgotten in all this brouhaha is that Trudeau wasn‘t very popular when
> he left office.
>
> I may well be alone, but I will continue to vote Tory provided they can
> field a suitable candidate in my riding. I‘m obviously not about to jump
> on any bandwagon.
>
> Now, perhaps we can have someone comment on the recent speech of Art
> Egglington annoucing increased spending for the PRes for increased
> strength levels how will more recruits be attracted?, training and
> equipment and reorganization of roles of units. What are the practical
> results going to be? I‘ve just read 4-5 lines in my local paper so far
> and IIRC the additional funding doesn‘t buy very much.
>
> "Joan O. Arc" wrote:
> >
> > Has anyone else had problems of late posting messages that contain words
> > identical to/similar to the "command words" used in operating this list?
> >
> > I‘ve had a couple of messages bounced back to me by the list
administrator
> > as "unpostable" because of this glitch in recent weeks and this has, I
must
> > say, cooled my ardour for participating in the various discussions.
> >
> > I notice the volume of posts to the list seems to have dropped recently.
Is
> > this perhaps because other people are having similar problems with
bounce
> > backs, or because we‘ve all been too busy mourning the death of Trudeau,
or
> > just a fluke?
> >
> > BTW, I‘m still trying to track down data on Canadian military spending
since
> > the end of WWII. Any leads anyone can provide on where this information
> > might be easily found without having to submit complicated queries to
DND,
> > for instance! would be appreciated.
> >
> > Cheers,
> >
> > Joan
> >
_________________________________________________________________________
> > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
 http://www.hotmail.com. 
> >
> > Share information about yourself, create your own public profile at
> >  http://profiles.msn.com. 
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Sat, 7 Oct 2000 15:16:27 -0700*
Some would say the West coast is also the "left" Coast. Although  there are
still plenty of people here who respected and admired Mr. Trudeau, even if
they didn‘t always agree with him.  I was in Quebec during the October
crisis, as a youngster, and the way he took firm action and dealt with the
issue, made me a fan for life.  He stood up for Canada, defied both the
Separtists and the Americans.  Say what you want about him, he was a
Canadian until the day he died.  He aroused the passions of both opponents
and friends, we need more of that not less.  Show me a leader who can do
that, and I will vote for him too.
Just my humble opinion and personal views, not intended to change minds or
debate facts.
Chimo
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Jean-F Menicucci <menicucci@videotron.ca>* on *Sat, 07 Oct 2000 18:22:28 -0400*
Not that right if you look closely Sask and Manittoba elected or voted for left
parties and came up with
social and wealthfare..
Jay Digital wrote:
> I wonder why the west has a reputation of being right-wing?
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "Ian Edwards" 
> To: 
> Sent: Saturday, October 07, 2000 5:07 PM
> Subject: Re: Bounce backs
>
> > Haven‘t had any trouble since I‘ve not tried to use command words. The
> > "traffic" on this bulletin board tends to ebb and flow as the weeks go
> > by. At least we are not being jammed any more touch wood by foul
> > mouthed teens not that I‘m implying that all/most teens are this way,
> > just that the language of some clearly indicated their age level.
> >
> > However, not ALL of us mourn the death of Trudeau. Some of us,
> > particularly out West, feel that a lot of this is just hype put out by
> > those, such as the Liberals and the CBC, who strongly favour:
> > a a very strong central government at the expense of regional needs
> > b a powerful government at the expense of individual economic and
> > social initiatives
> >
> > I am amazed, but not surprised, at the outpouring of emotion by those
> > who were at best in elementary school when Trudeau left office. Reminds
> > me of the short term hype over the death of Princess Di who dat?.
> > Forgotten in all this brouhaha is that Trudeau wasn‘t very popular when
> > he left office.
> >
> > I may well be alone, but I will continue to vote Tory provided they can
> > field a suitable candidate in my riding. I‘m obviously not about to jump
> > on any bandwagon.
> >
> > Now, perhaps we can have someone comment on the recent speech of Art
> > Egglington annoucing increased spending for the PRes for increased
> > strength levels how will more recruits be attracted?, training and
> > equipment and reorganization of roles of units. What are the practical
> > results going to be? I‘ve just read 4-5 lines in my local paper so far
> > and IIRC the additional funding doesn‘t buy very much.
> >
> > "Joan O. Arc" wrote:
> > >
> > > Has anyone else had problems of late posting messages that contain words
> > > identical to/similar to the "command words" used in operating this list?
> > >
> > > I‘ve had a couple of messages bounced back to me by the list
> administrator
> > > as "unpostable" because of this glitch in recent weeks and this has, I
> must
> > > say, cooled my ardour for participating in the various discussions.
> > >
> > > I notice the volume of posts to the list seems to have dropped recently.
> Is
> > > this perhaps because other people are having similar problems with
> bounce
> > > backs, or because we‘ve all been too busy mourning the death of Trudeau,
> or
> > > just a fluke?
> > >
> > > BTW, I‘m still trying to track down data on Canadian military spending
> since
> > > the end of WWII. Any leads anyone can provide on where this information
> > > might be easily found without having to submit complicated queries to
> DND,
> > > for instance! would be appreciated.
> > >
> > > Cheers,
> > >
> > > Joan
> > >
> _________________________________________________________________________
> > > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
>  http://www.hotmail.com. 
> > >
> > > Share information about yourself, create your own public profile at
> > >  http://profiles.msn.com. 
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"The MacFarlanes‘" <desrtrat@amug.org>* on *Sat, 7 Oct 2000 20:50:04 -0700*
I agree wholeheartedly. What Hellyer and Trudeau started, successive
governments have all but finished. I thoroughly enjoy "Esprit de Corps"
magazine, and all of Scott Taylor‘s books that I have read, especially
"Tarnished Brass" - if anyone wants to see another point of view. He tends
towards cynical perhaps too much, but a non-Government point of view is
refreshing.
Ubique
M J MacFarlane
----- Original Message -----
From: "Ian Edwards" 
To: 
Sent: Saturday, October 07, 2000 2:07 PM
Subject: Re: Bounce backs
> Haven‘t had any trouble since I‘ve not tried to use command words. The
> "traffic" on this bulletin board tends to ebb and flow as the weeks go
> by. At least we are not being jammed any more touch wood by foul
> mouthed teens not that I‘m implying that all/most teens are this way,
> just that the language of some clearly indicated their age level.
>
> However, not ALL of us mourn the death of Trudeau. Some of us,
> particularly out West, feel that a lot of this is just hype put out by
> those, such as the Liberals and the CBC, who strongly favour:
> a a very strong central government at the expense of regional needs
> b a powerful government at the expense of individual economic and
> social initiatives
>
> I am amazed, but not surprised, at the outpouring of emotion by those
> who were at best in elementary school when Trudeau left office. Reminds
> me of the short term hype over the death of Princess Di who dat?.
> Forgotten in all this brouhaha is that Trudeau wasn‘t very popular when
> he left office.
>
> I may well be alone, but I will continue to vote Tory provided they can
> field a suitable candidate in my riding. I‘m obviously not about to jump
> on any bandwagon.
>
> Now, perhaps we can have someone comment on the recent speech of Art
> Egglington annoucing increased spending for the PRes for increased
> strength levels how will more recruits be attracted?, training and
> equipment and reorganization of roles of units. What are the practical
> results going to be? I‘ve just read 4-5 lines in my local paper so far
> and IIRC the additional funding doesn‘t buy very much.
>
> "Joan O. Arc" wrote:
> >
> > Has anyone else had problems of late posting messages that contain words
> > identical to/similar to the "command words" used in operating this list?
> >
> > I‘ve had a couple of messages bounced back to me by the list
administrator
> > as "unpostable" because of this glitch in recent weeks and this has, I
must
> > say, cooled my ardour for participating in the various discussions.
> >
> > I notice the volume of posts to the list seems to have dropped recently.
Is
> > this perhaps because other people are having similar problems with
bounce
> > backs, or because we‘ve all been too busy mourning the death of Trudeau,
or
> > just a fluke?
> >
> > BTW, I‘m still trying to track down data on Canadian military spending
since
> > the end of WWII. Any leads anyone can provide on where this information
> > might be easily found without having to submit complicated queries to
DND,
> > for instance! would be appreciated.
> >
> > Cheers,
> >
> > Joan
> >
_________________________________________________________________________
> > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
 http://www.hotmail.com. 
> >
> > Share information about yourself, create your own public profile at
> >  http://profiles.msn.com. 
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Joan O. Arc" <joan_o_arc@hotmail.com>* on *Sun, 08 Oct 2000 17:50:47 GMT*
Thanks!
----Original Message Follows----
From: "Jay Digital" 
Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
To: 
Subject: Re: Bounce backs
Date: Sat, 7 Oct 2000 16:11:35 -0400
Try stats canada
----- Original Message -----
From: "Joan O. Arc" 
To: 
Sent: Saturday, October 07, 2000 3:03 PM
Subject: Bounce backs
 > Has anyone else had problems of late posting messages that contain words
 > identical to/similar to the "command words" used in operating this list?
 >
 > I‘ve had a couple of messages bounced back to me by the list 
administrator
 > as "unpostable" because of this glitch in recent weeks and this has, I
must
 > say, cooled my ardour for participating in the various discussions.
 >
 > I notice the volume of posts to the list seems to have dropped recently.
Is
 > this perhaps because other people are having similar problems with bounce
 > backs, or because we‘ve all been too busy mourning the death of Trudeau,
or
 > just a fluke?
 >
 > BTW, I‘m still trying to track down data on Canadian military spending
since
 > the end of WWII. Any leads anyone can provide on where this information
 > might be easily found without having to submit complicated queries to
DND,
 > for instance! would be appreciated.
 >
 > Cheers,
 >
 > Joan
 > _________________________________________________________________________
 > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
 >
 > Share information about yourself, create your own public profile at
 >  http://profiles.msn.com. 
 >
 > --------------------------------------------------------
 > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
 > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
 > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
 > message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
Share information about yourself, create your own public profile at 
 http://profiles.msn.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Troy.Steele@cnpl.enbridge.com* on *Mon, 9 Oct 2000 11:16:20 -0600*
Fan for life?  Well he is dead and we will continue to pay for his social
experiment in socialism for my lifetime, my sons, lifetime and his sons
lifetime.  He forced a constitution on us that had ZERO input from the people,
again just his view, rammed down our throat Official Bilingualism, a complete
failure, and gave rise to a strong separatist movement.  Tell me again why I
should be thrilled he ever was in office?
"dave"  on 10/07/2000 04:16:27 PM
Please respond to army@cipherlogic.on.ca
To:   army@cipherlogic.on.ca
cc:    bcc: Troy Steele/IPL
Subject:  Re: Bounce backs
Some would say the West coast is also the "left" Coast. Although  there are
still plenty of people here who respected and admired Mr. Trudeau, even if
they didn‘t always agree with him.  I was in Quebec during the October
crisis, as a youngster, and the way he took firm action and dealt with the
issue, made me a fan for life.  He stood up for Canada, defied both the
Separtists and the Americans.  Say what you want about him, he was a
Canadian until the day he died.  He aroused the passions of both opponents
and friends, we need more of that not less.  Show me a leader who can do
that, and I will vote for him too.
Just my humble opinion and personal views, not intended to change minds or
debate facts.
Chimo
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Rhett <lawson@cclacbrome.qc.ca>* on *Mon, 09 Oct 2000 16:09:38 -0400*
Hello Troy.Steele
In spite of your very strong views I remain impressed with Pierre Elliott
Trudeau‘s efforts and successes that were achieved during his time in office.  I
believe that history will in fact determine that he was the greatest Prime
Minister that Canada had during the 20th Century.
Rhett Lawson
Troy.Steele@cnpl.enbridge.com wrote:
> Fan for life?  Well he is dead and we will continue to pay for his social
> experiment in socialism for my lifetime, my sons, lifetime and his sons
> lifetime.  He forced a constitution on us that had ZERO input from the people,
> again just his view, rammed down our throat Official Bilingualism, a complete
> failure, and gave rise to a strong separatist movement.  Tell me again why I
> should be thrilled he ever was in office?
>
> "dave"  on 10/07/2000 04:16:27 PM
>
> Please respond to army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>
> To:   army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> cc:    bcc: Troy Steele/IPL
> Subject:  Re: Bounce backs
>
> Some would say the West coast is also the "left" Coast. Although  there are
> still plenty of people here who respected and admired Mr. Trudeau, even if
> they didn‘t always agree with him.  I was in Quebec during the October
> crisis, as a youngster, and the way he took firm action and dealt with the
> issue, made me a fan for life.  He stood up for Canada, defied both the
> Separtists and the Americans.  Say what you want about him, he was a
> Canadian until the day he died.  He aroused the passions of both opponents
> and friends, we need more of that not less.  Show me a leader who can do
> that, and I will vote for him too.
> Just my humble opinion and personal views, not intended to change minds or
> debate facts.
> Chimo
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Mon, 9 Oct 2000 20:06:45 -0700*
I‘m not saying you should be thrilled at all.  
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Mon, 9 Oct 2000 20:15:05 -0700*
It is hard to imagine the impact of a 10 year bombing campaign, if you
didn‘t live through it.  Mr. Trudeau had the "wontons" to use the war
Measures act, despite what others thought.  he did the right thing, not the
politically correct thing.  While he was not a Militarist, or a big fan of
the forces, he was a proud Canadian, who did the things he thought were good
for the country.  Unlike many politicains, he took part in a few arcane
forces traditions. Naval crossing the Line ceremony for one.  It was the
one that was shown to the country during the big video exposures of the
90‘s.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Michael McDermott <apache501@yahoo.com>* on *Mon, 9 Oct 2000 23:52:14 -0700 (PDT)*
--- Troy.Steele@cnpl.enbridge.com wrote:
> Fan for life?  Well he is dead and we will continue to
> pay for his social
> experiment in socialism for my lifetime, my sons,
> lifetime and his sons
> lifetime.  He forced a constitution on us that had ZERO
> input from the people,
> again just his view, rammed down our throat Official
> Bilingualism, a complete
> failure, and gave rise to a strong separatist movement. 
> Tell me again why I
> should be thrilled he ever was in office?
> 
> 
Troy,
Don‘t know much about Trudeau.  I can readily say that many
Americans are ENVIOUS of many aspects regarding your
society.  In America, the issue or lack thereof regarding
an Official Language has effectively created Bilingualism
except to a greater extent.  In the southern states,
spanish is commonly encountered, whereas in the eastern
states, European languages are increasingly common.  Mind
you, this doesn‘t at all address ANY problems in your
culture, but it definitely helps ME find so many
similarities.
mike
> 
> 
> "dave"  on 10/07/2000 04:16:27 PM
> 
> Please respond to army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> 
> To:   army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> cc:    bcc: Troy Steele/IPL
> Subject:  Re: Bounce backs
> 
> 
> 
> Some would say the West coast is also the "left" Coast.
> Although  there are
> still plenty of people here who respected and admired Mr.
> Trudeau, even if
> they didn‘t always agree with him.  I was in Quebec
> during the October
> crisis, as a youngster, and the way he took firm action
> and dealt with the
> issue, made me a fan for life.  He stood up for Canada,
> defied both the
> Separtists and the Americans.  Say what you want about
> him, he was a
> Canadian until the day he died.  He aroused the passions
> of both opponents
> and friends, we need more of that not less.  Show me a
> leader who can do
> that, and I will vote for him too.
> Just my humble opinion and personal views, not intended
> to change minds or
> debate facts.
> Chimo
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
__________________________________________________
Do You Yahoo!?
Get Yahoo! Mail - Free email you can access from anywhere!
 http://mail.yahoo.com/ 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Troy.Steele@cnpl.enbridge.com* on *Tue, 10 Oct 2000 07:00:03 -0600*
I respect your feelings on this topic and wish I could share your affection.  I
however think we should ask the group what their favourite PM was and why?
Rhett  on 10/09/2000 02:09:38 PM
Please respond to army@cipherlogic.on.ca
To:   army@cipherlogic.on.ca
cc:    bcc: Troy Steele/IPL
Subject:  Re: Bounce backs
Hello Troy.Steele
In spite of your very strong views I remain impressed with Pierre Elliott
Trudeau‘s efforts and successes that were achieved during his time in office.  I
believe that history will in fact determine that he was the greatest Prime
Minister that Canada had during the 20th Century.
Rhett Lawson
Troy.Steele@cnpl.enbridge.com wrote:
> Fan for life?  Well he is dead and we will continue to pay for his social
> experiment in socialism for my lifetime, my sons, lifetime and his sons
> lifetime.  He forced a constitution on us that had ZERO input from the people,
> again just his view, rammed down our throat Official Bilingualism, a complete
> failure, and gave rise to a strong separatist movement.  Tell me again why I
> should be thrilled he ever was in office?
>
> "dave"  on 10/07/2000 04:16:27 PM
>
> Please respond to army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>
> To:   army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> cc:    bcc: Troy Steele/IPL
> Subject:  Re: Bounce backs
>
> Some would say the West coast is also the "left" Coast. Although  there are
> still plenty of people here who respected and admired Mr. Trudeau, even if
> they didn‘t always agree with him.  I was in Quebec during the October
> crisis, as a youngster, and the way he took firm action and dealt with the
> issue, made me a fan for life.  He stood up for Canada, defied both the
> Separtists and the Americans.  Say what you want about him, he was a
> Canadian until the day he died.  He aroused the passions of both opponents
> and friends, we need more of that not less.  Show me a leader who can do
> that, and I will vote for him too.
> Just my humble opinion and personal views, not intended to change minds or
> debate facts.
> Chimo
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Tue, 10 Oct 2000 07:26:21 -0700*
the Separatistes were there long before Mr. Trudeau was
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Bradley Sallows" <Bradley_Sallows@ismbc.com>* on *Tue, 10 Oct 2000 12:10:20 -0700*
>Forgotten in all this brouhaha is that Trudeau wasn‘t very popular when he left
office.
Hm...isn‘t this the criteria for leaving office for most politicians?
>Now, perhaps we can have someone comment on the recent speech of Art
Egglington annoucing increased spending for the PRes
Go to the DND web site and look for the section on LFRR.  A floodgate of
information and dialogue was opened with last Friday‘s press release, for which
the associated documents have been posted on the site.
Brad Sallows
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Bradley Sallows" <Bradley_Sallows@ismbc.com>* on *Tue, 10 Oct 2000 12:16:51 -0700*
>I wonder why the west has a reputation of being right-wing?
I suppose it is because some in the west perceive that we put more into the
social and economic goodie jar than we receive.  Given the breadth and diversity
of the country, I don‘t see how Canada could work any other way.  The Liberals
and NDP tend to support this model of Canada, and the right-wing parties seem
to promise that each region should benefit from the luck of the geography draw
without an obligation to share.  Or I could be wrong.
Brad Sallows
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Ian Edwards <iedwards@home.com>* on *Tue, 10 Oct 2000 15:02:47 -0600*
You could be wrong. I don‘t think the right-wing parties object to
provincial equalization payments, if that was all there was. I think
that right wing parties object to the highly inept payments made in the
form of DREE grants and other boondoggles that shelter mismanagement
and  fail to create solid bases for employment in the "disadvantaged"
regions/provinces.
Bradley Sallows wrote:
> 
> >I wonder why the west has a reputation of being right-wing?
> 
> I suppose it is because some in the west perceive that we put more into the
> social and economic goodie jar than we receive.  Given the breadth and diversity
> of the country, I don‘t see how Canada could work any other way.  The Liberals
> and NDP tend to support this model of Canada, and the right-wing parties seem
> to promise that each region should benefit from the luck of the geography draw
> without an obligation to share.  Or I could be wrong.
> 
> Brad Sallows
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Tue, 10 Oct 2000 18:08:18 -0600*
Don‘t forget the NDP CCF also started as a Western party.
----- Original Message -----
From: Bradley Sallows 
To: 
Sent: Tuesday, October 10, 2000 1:16 PM
Subject: Re: Bounce backs
>
>
> >I wonder why the west has a reputation of being right-wing?
>
> I suppose it is because some in the west perceive that we put more into
the
> social and economic goodie jar than we receive.  Given the breadth and
diversity
> of the country, I don‘t see how Canada could work any other way.  The
Liberals
> and NDP tend to support this model of Canada, and the right-wing parties
seem
> to promise that each region should benefit from the luck of the geography
draw
> without an obligation to share.  Or I could be wrong.
>
> Brad Sallows
>
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Bradley Sallows" <Bradley_Sallows@ismbc.com>* on *Tue, 10 Oct 2000 17:42:20 -0700*
>Don‘t forget the NDP CCF also started as a Western party.
Yes.  But consider the time, place, and circumstances.  Notwithstanding that, I
suppose it indicates we westerners have always felt slighted in one way or
another.
Brad Sallows
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Wed, 11 Oct 2000 07:47:38 -0600*
For sure.  Parties of protest.  You should also remember the United Farmers‘
Party and their policies.
----- Original Message -----
From: Bradley Sallows 
To: 
Sent: Tuesday, October 10, 2000 6:42 PM
Subject: Re: Bounce backs
>
>
> >Don‘t forget the NDP CCF also started as a Western party.
>
> Yes.  But consider the time, place, and circumstances.  Notwithstanding
that, I
> suppose it indicates we westerners have always felt slighted in one way or
> another.
>
> Brad Sallows
>
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Derrick Forsythe <Derrick.Forsythe@gov.ab.ca>* on *Wed, 11 Oct 2000 08:46:16 -0600*
My theory on the whole Western Alienation thing is the immigration policies
implemented by Ottawa to populate the prairies - the majority of folks
brought over were from "Middle Europe" galicians, slovaks and yes a few
Ukrainianas and Russians made their way here with the promise of free land.
These folks had little use for Monarchs in general, less for the Queen of
England.  Add to that mix Yanks who had flowed North over the border to
settle in places like Calgary and represented about 50 of the population of
the province in 1905.
It‘s little wonder Upper and Lower Canadians - predominantly Western
Europeans - many descending from Loyalist and Pure Wool stock would find it
difficult to relate to these peasants from a part of the world that missed
the enlightenment.
It‘s even less surprising that given the geographic distances and primitive
modes of communication the West formed a political and social culture
significantly different from that already existing in TROC.
> -----Original Message-----
> From:Bradley Sallows [SMTP:Bradley_Sallows@ismbc.com]
> Sent:Tuesday, October 10, 2000 6:42 PM
> To:army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> Subject:Re: Bounce backs
> 
> 
> 
> >Don‘t forget the NDP CCF also started as a Western party.
> 
> Yes.  But consider the time, place, and circumstances.  Notwithstanding
> that, I
> suppose it indicates we westerners have always felt slighted in one way or
> another.
> 
> Brad Sallows
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Ian Edwards <iedwards@home.com>* on *Wed, 11 Oct 2000 20:18:22 -0600*
Yes, Derrick, and don‘t forget:
"My crops rusted out, the wife ran off with the hired hand, so what? But
God Damn the CPR."
Derrick Forsythe wrote:
> 
> My theory on the whole Western Alienation thing is the immigration policies
> implemented by Ottawa to populate the prairies - the majority of folks
> brought over were from "Middle Europe" galicians, slovaks and yes a few
> Ukrainianas and Russians made their way here with the promise of free land.
> 
> These folks had little use for Monarchs in general, less for the Queen of
> England.  Add to that mix Yanks who had flowed North over the border to
> settle in places like Calgary and represented about 50 of the population of
> the province in 1905.
> 
> It‘s little wonder Upper and Lower Canadians - predominantly Western
> Europeans - many descending from Loyalist and Pure Wool stock would find it
> difficult to relate to these peasants from a part of the world that missed
> the enlightenment.
> 
> It‘s even less surprising that given the geographic distances and primitive
> modes of communication the West formed a political and social culture
> significantly different from that already existing in TROC.
> 
> > -----Original Message-----
> > From: Bradley Sallows [SMTP:Bradley_Sallows@ismbc.com]
> > Sent: Tuesday, October 10, 2000 6:42 PM
> > To:   army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > Subject:      Re: Bounce backs
> >
> >
> >
> > >Don‘t forget the NDP CCF also started as a Western party.
> >
> > Yes.  But consider the time, place, and circumstances.  Notwithstanding
> > that, I
> > suppose it indicates we westerners have always felt slighted in one way or
> > another.
> >
> > Brad Sallows
> >
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Thu, 12 Oct 2000 16:03:02 -0700*
Lets go back to the 30‘s and the depression, did they put in more than they
took out then?
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Michael McDermott <apache501@yahoo.com>* on *Sat, 14 Oct 2000 00:54:16 -0700 (PDT)*
who are you talking to?  Me?  Hey I don‘t I know anything,
man!
mike
--- dave  wrote:
> Lets go back to the 30‘s and the depression, did they put
> in more than they
> took out then?
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
__________________________________________________
Do You Yahoo!?
Yahoo! Messenger - Talk while you surf!  It‘s FREE.
 http://im.yahoo.com/ 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

